

Germany: Chancellor Merkel's phone possibly targeted by NSA - susi22
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/nsa-merkel-beschwert-sich-bei-obama-a-929636.html

======
susi22
Google translate + own improvments:

German Chancellor Angela Merkel may have been the target of U.S. intelligence
agencies over year. Serious indications have led Merkel to complain directly
to U.S. President Barack Obama on Wednesday.

This evidence suggests that U.S. intelligence agencies have declared Merkel's
cell phone as a target. In the telephone conversation with U.S. President
Barack Obama, Angela Merkel asked for a comprehensive clarification of the
allegations.

The Chancellor has made ​​clear "that if the information should materialize
such practices clearly disapproved of and sees as completely unacceptable ,"
said her spokesman Steffen Seibert . "This would be a serious breach of trust.
Such practices should be stopped immediately."

The cause of this unusually sharp reaction of the federal government is a
recent SPIEGEL investigation. Following a review by the Federal Intelligence
Service and the Federal Office for Security in Information Technology, the
government found the allegations for plausible enough to confront the U.S.
government so that.

German Chancellor Angela Merkel requested in the call with President Obama,
the expectation "that the U.S. authorities will clarify about the possible
overall scope of such monitoring practices against Germany and thus answer
questions, which had been made several months ago," Seibert said.

"As a close ally of the United States of America, the Federal Government
expects for the future a clear contractual basis on the activities of the
services and their cooperation . "

A spokeswoman for the National Security Council of the United States declared
to the reproaches told SPIEGEL : "The president has assured the Chancellor
that the United States does not monitor their communications and not also be
monitored."

The spokeswoman did not say to SPIEGEL, whether this also applies to the past.
This point was noted on Wednesday evening in Berlin government circles.

